# Hua Hin v Phuket



## elizabeth.ay (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey all, headed on a weekend getaway from Bangkok, and curious to know which you would choose for a family vacation? Something fun, clean water, lots to do - thanks! Lizzie


----------

